# موضوع / عضو / مشرف الشهر + الفائزين بمسابقة التصميم



## My Rock (4 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم يا احبة

شهر جديد مع موضوع متميز, عضو متميز و مشرف متميز

تأخرت عن الاعلان لمدة 3 ايام و هذا بسبب تنقلي في الفترة الاخير اضافة الى التحضيرات البسيطة و الدعوات لمؤتمر سات 7 السنوي

لذلك اعتذر لصاحب الموضوع المتميز
اعتذر للعضو المتميز
و اعتذر للمشرف المتميز 

على تأخيري, لكن اكيد حاعوضكم في مرات اخرى :yahoo: 

الفائزين هم:

موضوع الشهر: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية .. المطروح من قبل الحبيب *REDEMPTION*

عضو الشهر: المحاور الرائع *THE GALILEAN*

مشرف الشهر: البطل الي شايل اكبر و اخطر قسم على اكتافه مع الاحبة البقية, المشرف *السمردلي* 

فألف مبروك لكم يا احبة

=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=

الان الاعلان عن الفائزين ب  مسابقة التصميم 

الفائزين هم 2

الفائزة الاولى :

فراشة مسيحية

 لاجمل تصميم












الفائز الثاني 

*REDEMPTION*

بأحلى فكرة للتصميم









و ما ننسى ان كل الي اشتركوا في المسابقة هم فائزين بمشاركاتهم و ابداعاتهم

و حض موفق في المسابقات القادمة



الجوائز هي اي برنامج تصميم من اختيار الفائز
يتم ارسالها بالبريد كما فعلنا مع جوائز رأس السنة

لذلك الفائزين الاحبة, انتظر منكم رسالة على الخاص بالعنوان و البرنامج المرغوب به

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## mrmr120 (4 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف الف 
مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك 
لمشرف الشهر وصاحب موضوع الشهر وعضو الشهر 
وكمان الفائزين بمسابقة التصميم 
فراشة وطارق بجد انتو تستهلوها 
 الف الف الف مبروك ليكم 
ومرسى لتعب محبتك ياروك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2007)

*الف مليوووون مبروووووووووووك*
*ويابختهم :smil13: *
*انا ماليش فى التصاميم*
*اعمل مسابقه سهله ياروووووووك:a82: *


----------



## christ my lord (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك للفائزين Redemption The Galilean السمردلي فراشة مسيحية ....
وربنا يجعل دائما منكم ثمرة مفيدة للجميع باسم الهنا القدوس ...
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك ..​


----------



## jim_halim (4 مارس 2007)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين .. 

 الأخوة الأعزاء  REDEMPTION و The Galilean و  المشرف الجامد ( السمردلي ) .. ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتكم 

و يعوض جهدكم خير و بركة و سلام .. 

و ألف مبروك للفائزين في مسابقة التصميم .. 

 ( فراشة مسيحي ) و  ( REDEMPTION  ) و فعلاً تصميماتهم كانت روعة .. 

و شكراً كتير لكل من شارك في المسابقة .. لأن حقيقي كل التصميمات جميلة .. و كلهم عجبوني 

​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
لكل الفائزين ربنا يجعلكم دايما فى تقدم مستمر
وتفيدونا 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 مارس 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمة ..

مش معقوله !! .. أنا فُزت  .. صدقونى ما كنتش أتوقع إطلاقاً لان المنافسه كانت قوية جداً
أشكرك حبيبى روك على الإختيار .. و أهنىء كل الفائزين :: السمردلى و فراشة و  The Galilean 

الف مبروك ليكم و بهنىء مرمر على تصميماتها الرائعه فعلاً و بهنىء جو أيضاً على تصميماته الجميله جداً 

صلواتكم


----------



## ramy saba (4 مارس 2007)

:new5: :748pf: الف الف مبرررررررررررروك لكل من فاز بالتصميمات الرائعه والاشراف الجميل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي المبارك My Rock ومبروك لجميع الفائزين الرب يبارك المنتدى ويبارك الخدمة †


----------



## TURBO-POWER (4 مارس 2007)

مبروك للجميع  ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك ياشباب المنتدى
بجد كانت مسابقى جميلة وطلعت منها مواهب جامدة
وبحييك بجد ياروك على اختياراتك 
ومبروك لمشرف الشهر سمردلي وعضو الشهر *THE GALILEAN*
وفراشة وطاروق وامير


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2007)

السلام و النعمة لكل اولاد المسيح ومحبي اسمة 
اولا طبعا يجب توجية الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ *MY ROCK* لان المنتدى رائع و وخدمتة رائعة جدا 
فلك جزيل الشكر استاذ *MY ROCK* 

ثانيا 
الاستاذ *REDEMPTION* بجد موضوعك تحفة جدا و نفسي نستمر فية لان اللغة اليونانية مهمة جدا بالنسبة الينا كلنا و لينا خاصة كمحاورين 
ربنا يبارك تعبك و يعوضك وعاوز اقولك حاجة كمان ... تصميمك رائع جدا وفكرتة جميلة و اهم ما فيها انها تمس القلب بعنف و تحرك مشاعر الخطاة امثالي ... ربنا يباركك عزيزي *REDEMPTION* 

الاستاذ وصديقي المحاور* THE GALILEAN* مبروك عزيزي اختيارك عضو الشهر بجد انت بتتعب جدا و وربنا يعوضك و يبارك خدمتك و يوسع تخومك وانا بتعلم منك دايما 

الاستاذ *السمردلي* مبروك عزيزي على اختيارك مشرف الشهر فانت الاجدر و الاحسن و الاملك لاعصابة في المحاورات ... ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة دوما 

الاستاذة* فراشة مسيحية* مبروك عزيزتي على الفوز بمسابقة التصميم بجد تصميمك رائع جدا جدا ولمستك الجمالية ذوقها عالي ... ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يزيدك من موهبة والى الامام 
تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## sabry (4 مارس 2007)

[/FONالى اخواتى الاحباء الفائوزون من كل قلبى اجمل التهانى وربنا لاينسى تعب محبتكمويعضكم خير على مجهودكم واسال الهنا من اجل كل الاخوة الاعضاء ان يكون الجميع بخير رفعين ايديكم من اجل الكنيسة وراعى الكنيسة سيدنا البابا شنودة وكل اباؤناالاساقفة 
وانا فرحان بمحبتكم الكبيرة لافوت الفرصة كدة بدون ما اضع سؤال لنفسى وللكل يا ترى فين المسيح ؟ هل لة مكان فى قلبك  هل لو انتهت حياتى الان ربنا يديكم طول العمر لكن دى سنة الحياة هتروح فين يا ترى بتحلم معايا لو انتهت حياتى هروح فى المكان اى فية ستىوتاج راسى ام النور واسائلها ياترى كم ضيقة مرت بالكنيسة وكنت انتى يا ستى السند والامينة فى طلبتك وشفاعتك من اجل الحل ياترى حملتى ضقياتى وضيقات شعب الكنيسة امام العرش كم مرة وهلم نقدم نفوسنا وحياتنا معا للمسيح راعى نفوسنا وفادينا رب المجد هلم معا نرى احباؤنا القديسين كل واحد يشوف شفيعة ويسالة ويشكورة على وقوفة معاة  احبائ انا عارف انكم تعرفون اكثر منى فى كل الامور الروحية ولكن انا اسف حبت افكركم فقط لئلا يكون حد مشغول زى انا محتاج لصلواتكم وطلبتكم من اجلى وسلام المسيح معكم امين  T]


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*مشرفنا الكبير الهمام
حبيبنا الغالي السمردلي 
نعمة وسلام 

الف مبروك استحقاقك لمشرف الشهر 
ربنا معاك ويعوضك تعبك ويبارك عملك*
:ab8: :16_4_8:


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*عزيزي واخي جليليان
نعمة وسلام 
الف مبروك الفوز بموضوع الشهر 
ويارب نشوف دائما منك الموضيع 
الحلو والجميلة ومفيدة اتمني لك
 التوفيق دائما* 
:big29: :Flower:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مارس 2007)

*WooooooooooooooooooooooW

أنا فزت مش معقوووووووووووووووووووووووول 

مييييييييييييييييييييرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير*

*للزعيم My Rock* *على أختيارة تصميمى

و بجد مفاجأة مكنتش أتوقعها أبدآ 

لأن كانت كل التصميمات جميلة جدآ

و الف الف الف شكر لكل اللى هنونى ربنا يخليكم ليا يا أحلى اخوة قابلتهم

و الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووك للفائزين السمردلى و طارق و جليلى

و عقبال كل الاعضاء لما يفوزوا زينا *:yahoo:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: 

*فراشتنا الرقيقة

سلام المسيح

الف مبرووووووووك فوزك بمسابقة اجمل تصميم
وهو بجد تصميم رقيق ورد وحب وفالنتينو
مبروك ودائما منتظرين منك اشياء اخري جميلة
ربنا معاكي*

:ab4: :36_3_11: :big29:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> :ab8: :ab8: :ab8:
> 
> *فراشتنا الرقيقة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتير كتير يا أبن الفادى على تهنئتك الجميلة دى :smil12: 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

*redemption

سلام المسيح 

اجمل التهاني واحلي الاماني
الف مبروك فوز موضوعك تعلم اللغة اليونانية
الرب يعوض نعبك ويبارك محاوراتك ومواضيعك*
:16: :36_3_11:


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2007)

الف الف مبرووووووووووك يافراشه ياقمورة ربنا يجيبك بالسلامه ويحافظ عليكى فى اى مكان تدوسيه برجلك ومبروك للسمردلى وطارق وجالليان وعقبالنا يااااااارب قولوا اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *عزيزي واخي جليليان
> نعمة وسلام
> الف مبروك الفوز بموضوع الشهر
> ويارب نشوف دائما منك الموضيع
> ...



*اعتذر عن الخطأ المطبعي 
اقصد الف مبروك الفوز بعضوية الشهر*


----------



## remoo (4 مارس 2007)

الف الف مبروك لينا 
لان النجاح العظيم اللي حققوه الاخوة دة كمان نجاح كل واحد في المنتدي 

الرب يبارك حياتكم يا اخوة .:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مارس 2007)

*twety*

*أمييييييييييييييييييييييين أميييييييييييييييييييييين أميييييييييييييييييييييييين

ميرسى حبيبة قلبى على الكلام الجميل دا صدقينى أنا مستاهلهوش 

و يا رب تفوزى علشان نهنيكى كمان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 مارس 2007)

*مبررررررررررررروك ليكم كلكم يا شباب تستهلوا بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا​*


----------



## meraaa (4 مارس 2007)

الف مليووووووووون مبروك للفائزين وبجد كلهم يستهلوا الفوز ده   
ربنا يعوض تعبكم وفتميز على طول كده وللامام....وفراشه وطارق بجد يستاهلوا الفوز ده رغم وجود تصميمات بجد اكتر من الروعه بس خيرها فى غيرها 
وربنا يعوض تعبك ياروك بجد على مجهوداتك الجميله ويااااااااااارب يخليى منتدانا من احلى المنتديات المسيحيه اللى بتنشر كلمه ربنا على طول
ربنا معاكم كلكم ويفرحكم دايما   ​


----------



## emy (4 مارس 2007)

_الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك_
_لموضوع الشهر وعضو الشهر والمشرف_
_ومبروك للى عملوا التصميمات الرائعه دى _
_مبروك يا فراشه يا حبيبى_
_ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وفى تقدم علطول _
_امين_​


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (4 مارس 2007)

30: :big29: :big29: :big29: 

* مبروك لكل الفايزين
                                   إختيار رائع يا روك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 مارس 2007)

*+*


الاحباء .. دائماً 


صدقونى ... صدقونى .. الفوز الحقيقى لى هو محبتكم هذه .. فهذه أعظم جائزة من الممكن أن ينالها المرء طوال حياته ... فما أعظم المحبة ... فلن يتبقى للإنسان فى حياته كلها .. حياته كلها .. سوى محبة الناس له .. و محبته لهم ..

منذ سنوات و أنا مازلت غصن طرى .. سألت أب إعترافى عن خادم كنت دائماً أجده مُبتسم و مملؤء سلام .. و حب .. سألته : لماذا دائماً أجد هذا الخادم مبتسم هكذا ؟ ... فإبتسم أب أعترافى و نظر إلى بعمق حقيقى .. و قال لى : .. لانه يُحب الجميع ... و الجميع يحبونه 

فمحبته هذه كانت نابعه من حبه للمسيح له كل المجد ...

كل واحد بإسمه أشكره من أعماق قلبى ..

كل واحد منكم يستحق أن يفوز باكبر الجوائز ... 

و لكننى أدرك أن همكم هو الفوز بأعظم من جوائز العالم كله ..

الفوز بالأبدية ..

و هذه أعظم جائزة .. 

تحياتى من عمق الفؤاد ..

صلواتكم عنى


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (5 مارس 2007)

*ومبروك لجميع الفائزين الرب يبارك المنتدى*


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2007)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياغاليين
 تستاهلووووووووووو كل خيرررر*​


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

الفائزين هم:

موضوع الشهر: لنتعلم سوياً اللغة اليونانية .. المطروح من قبل الحبيب *REDEMPTION*​ 
مبروك علينا وجود أمثالك .
فأنت ممن يحاولو أن يضيفو أي معلومه لأي عضو في أي قسم .
ربنا يوفقك كمان و كمان .


عضو الشهر: المحاور الرائع *THE GALILEAN*
الجليلي : محاور يتميز أكثر في كل يوم .
نتمنى لك المزيد من التميز ( طماعين كتير ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و كل أعمالك .

مشرف الشهر: البطل الي شايل اكبر و اخطر قسم على اكتافه مع الاحبة البقية, المشرف *السمردلي*​ 
دي أعتبرها ( من محبتكم ) و ليس ( بسبب مجهودي ) .
لكن ( بالرغم من أنها لم تكن بالتصويت )....لكن ( صدقا ) أنا سررت بها أكثر من أن تكون ( نتيجه التصويت ) .
طبعا مع فائق اٍحترامي و محبتي للجميع و ديمقراطية المنتدى .


فألف مبروك لكم يا احبة
مبروك لينا جميعا وجود مثلك .....قائدا و مرشدا .....أكبر من أن يعرف .
ملأ الرب حياتك فرح و سلام .

=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=

الان الاعلان عن الفائزين ب مسابقة التصميم 

الفائزين هم 2

الفائزة الاولى :

فراشة مسيحية

لاجمل تصميم
تصميم رائع جدا ....و مميز .
لكن أنا لا أفهم بتقنية التصميم شيئا ( :new2: ) .
لذلك لم أعلق سوى على جمالية الشكل النهائي !


الفائز الثاني 

*REDEMPTION*

بأحلى فكرة للتصميم
مع أنني نشعر بتصميمك في كل وقت .
لكنني لم أره سوى بنتيجه تصميمك .

كلما توقعنا منك شيئا ....تتجاوزه بسرعه هائله .
أعطاك الرب حكمه فوق حكمتك ....و صبرا فوق صبرك .​


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

مرمر - تويتي - جيم حليم - يوساب - مارو الشقيه - رامي سابا - تيربو باور ( مبروك العضويه المباركه ) - رامي جبريال - آفا كادافرا - سابري -  ابن الفادي - فراشة المنتدى - جيرل - ميرا - ايمي - دميانا - آرمين -أرووجه .
شكرا لكم لكلماتكم الجميله .
ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يملاها نعمه .


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> ​
> مشرف الشهر: البطل الي شايل اكبر و اخطر قسم على اكتافه مع الاحبة البقية, المشرف *السمردلي*
> 
> دي أعتبرها ( من محبتكم ) و ليس ( بسبب مجهودي ) .
> ...


​أخى الحبيب السمردلى ..

*صدقنى*  .. إختيار روك لك أكد لى بالاكثر انه إنسان يتمتع بالحكمة والعدل فالحقيقة أخى الحبيب أنا (( ضد )) المحبة فى مثل هذه المواضيع ... فالمحبة التى تُبنى على ظلم الآخر لن تكون محبة أبداً  .. فلو كان هناك شخص آخر يستحق أن يكون مشرف الشهر و لكن تم إختيارك أنت بدافع المحبة .. فهذه ليست محبة إطلاقاً ..

*لذا أنا أثق تماماً انك تستحق ذلك ..*

و كلنا أولاً و أخيراً نخدم لمجد إسم المسيح فقط ..
​


----------



## genasmsm (5 مارس 2007)

:yahoo:


----------



## كارولين (5 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك:smil12: انا لا اعرف اعمل تصاميم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليكم كلكم يا اخوتي المباركين على تهانيكم الجميلة وشكرا على محبتكم للمنتدى وللخدمة والرب يبارككم †


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 مارس 2007)

_الف مبرووووووووووووك للجميع بجد انتو تستحقو اكتر من كدة 

ربنا يعوض تعبكم ويبارك حياتكم

جـــــــــو​_


----------



## youssef hachem (5 مارس 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء
تهاني عامة لجميع الفائزين وتهنئة خاصة للسيد السمردلي  وانا اقدر الضغوط والجهود العظيمة التي يقوم بها كما يعجبني  اسلوبه في التعاطي مع الاعضاء جميعا واقدر له تعبه.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## men@ elgm@l (6 مارس 2007)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## عماد وجدى (6 مارس 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
على فكرة انا عجبنى اكتر صورة الرب له كل المجد وهو فى أقسى الامه يهدى للطفل الوردة 
وانا فهمت منها ان صليبه اللى على ظهره هو الوردة اللى عاوز يديهالنا 
ربنا يبارك صاحب التصميم ده حقيقي احساس رائع بجميل يسوع المسيح علينا 

يا يسوع انا ملناش فى الدنيا غيرك 
يايسوع انت ألزق من الاخ 
يايسوع انت الامن والامان انت الراحة لكل محتاج 


سلام ونعمة من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## merooon (6 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك على التصميمين  حلوين جدا


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2007)

الف الف مبروك اعزائي جميعا تستاهلو اكتر واكتر ربنا يبارككم ويبارك حياتكم وجهودكم ويعوض تعبكم خير 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## genasmsm (6 مارس 2007)

مبروك تصميمك اكثر من رائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## veansea (6 مارس 2007)

_الف الف الف مبروك للفائزين​_


----------



## نادورة (6 مارس 2007)

هااا ااااا  هيصة*الفايز يرفع ايدة هيااااااا*​مبروك ويارب ديما


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*مبرووووك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
**هااااااااااااااااي **أخوتي*
*
**كالعادة متأخر*
*:11azy::11azy::11azy:*​*
**عامة مبرووووووووووووك للكل*
*لينا ووللفائزين*

*REDEMPTION*
*مبروك** ياحبيبي*

*THE GALILEAN*
*مبروك **يابطل*

*السمردلي*
*مبروك **ياأجمل مشرف "يا دفعتي"*

فراشة مسيحية
*مبروك **يا فراشة*

*ومبروووووووووووك لينا كلنا*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=1623*


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (10 مارس 2007)

*الف مبروك ويارب يبارك فيكم *


----------



## ramy saba (10 مارس 2007)

maaaaaaaaabrok:big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## قلم حر (20 مارس 2007)

مينا الجمال قال:


> مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك


ربنا يبارك حياتك .


عماد وجدى قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> على فكرة انا عجبنى اكتر صورة الرب له كل المجد وهو فى أقسى الامه يهدى للطفل الوردة
> وانا فهمت منها ان صليبه اللى على ظهره هو الوردة اللى عاوز يديهالنا
> ربنا يبارك صاحب التصميم ده حقيقي احساس رائع بجميل يسوع المسيح علينا
> ...


فعلا صوره رائعه .
و كلماتك كمان رائعه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .



merooon قال:


> الف مبروك على التصميمين حلوين جدا


فعلا تصميمين حلوين .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .



فادية قال:


> الف الف مبروك اعزائي جميعا تستاهلو اكتر واكتر ربنا يبارككم ويبارك حياتكم وجهودكم ويعوض تعبكم خير
> ربنا معاكم


و معاكي في كل حين .



genasmsm قال:


> مبروك تصميمك اكثر من رائع وربنا يوفقك


ربنا يبارك حياتك .




veansea قال:


> _الف الف الف مبروك للفائزين​_


ربنا يبارك حياتك .





نادورة قال:


> هااا ااااا هيصة*الفايز يرفع ايدة هيااااااا*​
> مبروك ويارب ديما


شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااااااااي **أخوتي*
> 
> *كالعادة متأخر*
> ...


أهلتا ب ( دفعتي ) اللي متأخر دايما ( زيي ) !
شكرا ليك .....ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> *الف مبروك ويارب يبارك فيكم *


جميعا ....باٍذن الرب و نعمته .



ramy saba قال:


> maaaaaaaaabrok:big29: :big29: :big29:


شكرا ليك ....ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## kimo14th (20 مارس 2007)

*تصدقوا انا مبدخلش المواضيع دى خالص معرفش ليه  ؟؟؟ *

*بس مليون  مبرووووك لكل الفائزين وبالتوفيق دايما 

:smil12:
*​


----------



## Michael (20 مارس 2007)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وسامحونى جداجدا على تاخرى 

بجد تستهالوا اكثر

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *تصدقوا انا مبدخلش المواضيع دى خالص معرفش ليه ؟؟؟ *​
> 
> *بس مليون مبرووووك لكل الفائزين وبالتوفيق دايما *​
> *:smil12:*​


 
لانك كسول... الظاهر حابدي اخصم من مرتبك انت كمان يا كيمو...

الظاهر انك بتابع الحوارات اكثر من اي شئ اخر :smil12:


----------

